# HTML XPath



## PollerJava (22. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab in meinem HTML folgenden Tag:


```
<input type="button" value="Absenden"  onclick="location.href=linkXY.html';" />
```

Das input- Tag hat keine id und keine class. Weiß jemand, wie ich dieses Element mit XPath ansprechen kann?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar, probier schon eine Zeit lang herum, hab aber von XPath nicht die große Ahnung.

Vielen Dank und lg,
Poller


----------



## knilch (22. Jul 2014)

Hi,
Vielleicht hilft dir dies weiter.


----------

